# What's your typical horse show schedule?



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I just started showing last summer and I pretty much have the routine down =] Best thing to remember is THE HORSES COME FIRST! :]

-I personally say a prayer the night before, just for safety in the coming day and such ;]
-arrive at showgrounds
-unload horses
-walk said horses around the show grounds regardless to whether or not they've been there before
-tie horses to trailer/put in stall and retrieve water and hang hay nets
-take turns running up to announcers booth to get show packets and numbers
-groom horses/tack up
-warmup
-wait for classes
-walk into show ring with a smile =] remember you are being judged from the moment you walk in the ring so look happy =]

Well that's my two cents. I normally compete in schooling shows, 4-h shows or dressage shows but I hope to try my hand at eventing this fall.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Bath horse night before the show.
Load tack etc on to lorry night before
Get up early in the morning, rebath the filthy creature.
Plait him up.
Chalk his legs
Bandage up, 
Rug up
Load onto lorry
Travel to show.

At the show itself:
Drop ramp to allow air to flow through lorry.
Go and collect number if nessecary, find out where rings are, where warm ups are and where the loos and burger van is.
Return to lorry, strip rug off Reeco 
Groom him to within an inch of his life.
Apply make up and show shine.
Get changed, put spare pair of trousers over the top of jods.
Put bridle on him (and saddle if its ridden class)
Unload and hand pony to mummy.
Take travel boots off, brush off legs, apply hoof oil.
Put bandages on to warm up in (and keep legs clean during warm up)
mount up,
Work in
Return to box, spruce up neddy. Remove bandages, Remove over trousers
Re mount and slowly work our way to the ring.

Mount up,


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's see.

I get everything I can together about a week in advance.

*Day before:*
Put all my crap in the trailer
Last ride before show
Invite horsey friends over to help bathe 1,500lb beasts
Walk 'til dry, then stall with hay
Braid whoever needs braided
Feed later that night

*Morning of:*
I usually wake up around 5:30 on show days
Put on breeches under sweats
Go out to barn, feed the horses who aren't coming
Bring horses who are coming up to the house, wash off their legs if they got muddy on the way from the barn, towel dry legs
Put on trailering boots
Load horses, feed in trailer, drive off!

*At the Show:*
Walk horses out, let graze a little, let them get used to their surroundings
Tie them to trailer, leave mum with horses while I go register for classes and get my numbers
Take sweats off, put on helmet and show shirt with a thin jacket on top
Tack up first horse of the day, groom, magic sheen on, hoof polish on, walk to warm-up arena and warm up until my first class
Between classes, I unmount and take my horse to the trailer for water for both of us

I usually enter hunter flat classes with Molly, gaited and fun classes with Arthur, Western Pleasure classes with Lenox, and hunter o/f classes with Excel.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok well I had a show today. It all depends what classes you have, how close they are, ect. But, here is a my basic schedule.
The day before:
Clean saddle
Clean horse real good
Practice
Clean Bridle
Put everything in trailer

At the show:
I unload my horse as soon as possible. I put my horse next to the trailer, tie her, let her eat hay, *Important:* NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER let your horse graze. A horse with a disease could have sneezed on that ground and your horse eats it. Guess what, go home and having your horse sick is not fun! 
Then I tack up my horse or just put the bridle on. Basically I just do that throughout the day.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Um, sorry for butting in, but how do you change at a show?? :shock: Like... do you go in the trailer to put your shirt on? And where are the bathrooms? :lol:
And to water your horse I doubt one lugs a gallon of water with them, so do they have hoses laying around to fill buckets with water or something? Sorry I never went to a show and am very curious.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sometimes if you show at a riding club that has a building for like stuff LOL then they have indoor bathrooms but I change in the trailer  LOL. We do actually take water with us and usually they have a pipe usually but sometimes they run out . I mean you just bring water  LOL


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow really? Hmm... how do you bring it?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep! As a matter of a fact, I had a show today! We brought it in like a gas thingy. LOL


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> *Important:* NEVER, EVER, EVER, EVER let your horse graze. A horse with a disease could have sneezed on that ground and your horse eats it.


This is incredibly rare and extremely unlikely, perticularly on show grounds where horses have not been grazing in the last 2 weeks.
I've always let my ponys graze as it makes the day pleasent for them and in over 20 years of showing up and down the country I've never had any disease brought back and I've never known anyone else catch anything either. I wont let them say hello to strage horses or share a water trough but grazing is fine.

You are far more likely to pick up something by stroking strange horses, by bringing new horses onto the yard without isolation and by touching anything at a market.



Hidalgo13 said:


> Um, sorry for butting in, but how do you change at a show?? :shock: Like... do you go in the trailer to put your shirt on? And where are the bathrooms? :lol:
> And to water your horse I doubt one lugs a gallon of water with them, so do they have hoses laying around to fill buckets with water or something? Sorry I never went to a show and am very curious.


I change in the living quaters of my lorry. before I had a lorry I changed in the trailer, I've never been to a show that had changing areas (mostly you are lucky if they have porta loos and if they do then you are extremely lucky if they are useable).

I carry enough water with me for the entire day and an emergancy overnight stay. I've got 2 25 litre water containers (converting that means I carry 11 imperial Gallons or 13.2 US gallons of water) which I take with me everywhere 

i use these:
5 x 25L 25 LITRE PLASTIC WATER CONTAINER DRUM CAN NEW | eBay UK


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok here goes. 

I board my horse at the farm where all of my shows take place but since he isn't trained all the way yet I ride my club leader's horses. So no trailering for me.
I don't really have much to get ready the day before besides my clothes and what not. 

I usually like to get to the farm a couple hours before the show so I have time to groom what ever horse I'm riding and I can help with the set up. I don't like to be rushed so I always get to a show way early.
Through out those 2 hours I will most likely be with the horse I am riding if I am not helping set up the arena or something. I also try to help out new riders or new members to the club. These things all hep me to relax and be calm as I'm usually "bouncing off the walls" excited for a horse show. lol

About 30 minutes before my first event I tack up and head into the arena to warm up. 

Right before the first event starts I always say a prayer. 

I do speed shows and we usually do clover leaf first then pole bending, down and back, and some kind of speed and action game like a flag race or key hole, whatever the club leader decides for the day.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I have 1 question (i live in the US and we picked up the stupid version of english instead of the right kind) is a lorry the same thing as a camper or living quarters type thing?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my lorry









3 horse with living area


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't on the show scene in a few years, considering my girl just turned three, but I just wanted to add a tip on transferring water. Fill a few gallon Ziplock bags with water, and put them in a bucket. The bags keep the water from sloshing around during transportation, and all you have to do at the show is poke a hole in the bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Um, sorry for butting in, but how do you change at a show?? :shock: Like... do you go in the trailer to put your shirt on? And where are the bathrooms? :lol:
> And to water your horse I doubt one lugs a gallon of water with them, so do they have hoses laying around to fill buckets with water or something? Sorry I never went to a show and am very curious.


 We just have a 2H stock, so I change in the little compartment by the escape door, LOL! And pee behind the trailer :blush:

I actually do lug water with me; I bring a huge water jug (probably 10 gallons) and pour it into a bucket when they're thirsty.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well well... who would have known. 



> We just have a 2H stock, so I change in the little compartment by the escape door, LOL! And pee behind the trailer :blush:http://www.horseforum.com/horse-sho...orse-show-schedule-85456/page2/#ixzz1LzchPxY0
> ​


I admire you for being so brave! I don't think I'd ever be able to do that! I think I rather keep it in and risk my bladder blowing up from the pressure.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm lucky my lorry has a loo in it!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

faye said:


> This is my lorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is awesome. I have never seen a one vehicle deal like that before. Haha, just had to say I think this is awesome.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

They seem to be a primarily European thing (mainly in Britain actualy)

It is because our laws state that you cannot tow a trailer over 3.5tons with a 4x4 or basicly any car (and this uncludes any vehicle like SUV's)

Also because of the size of the UK and European Road, perticularly in raural areas (where the vast majority of shows are located) you would never get the HUGE rigs (that you see in the US) down the narrow twisty roads or through most show field gates.
My lorry is 8ft wide, and it is 28ft from nose to tail. Fully laden it weighs 7.5 tons and I do have my HGV licence (can drive any non articulated lorry of any weight). It has space for 3 17.2hh horses a full living with a double bed and a triple bed, loo, shower, leisure batterys, full oven, grill, hob, sink (hot and cold running water) and a fridge (as well as an insane amount of cupboards).


----------



## countrygirl91 (May 16, 2011)

Lets see day before:
Bathe horses
touch up clipping
touch up hair cut/pulling
braid or band
tuck horse away in sheet and sleazy
Clean saddle,bridle, bit and halter(i do halter/showmanship classes)
pack trailer

Morning off:
Feed horses
get dressed in pair of jeans,shirt and sweatshirt
wrap horses
load horses

At show:
unload horses
walk bout for 5-10 mins
sign up for classes,get numbers etc
brush horses
tack up
warm up
then wait for classes
enter with a smile


----------

